# High Beam Relay



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Good question. I'll have to check the manual. Its certainly not showing up in the underhood listing nor the owner's manual. I hope it's not one of those relays that are part of the fuseblock itself and not changeable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Likely BCM controlled.....no relay......near as I can figure.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Likely BCM controlled.....no relay......near as I can figure.


From what I remember of the schematics, the high beams and fog lights are controlled by a relay driven by the BCM. 

The low beam and all the low power stuff (parking, running, turn signal, brake, etc) is all driven directly off the BCM.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Bad news. The high-beam is one of 5 PCB relays that are part of the underhood fuseblock and considered non-serviceable. (Not a plug-in relay.) So it appears that you'd have to replace the whole fuseblock. At least if you want to do it the GM way. The GM Direct price is $150. 

I haven't looked at it, but I'd suspect if you knew how to change parts on a PC Board, it probably wouldn't be too hard to replace the relay. You might get lucky and find a cracked solder joint that just needs to be reheated.




6speed said:


> There is no power under both high beam fuses #37 & #38 in checking them, but both are good.


The fuses are after the relay. If the relay never closes, they'll never have power. So that's pointing to a problem in the relay or a connection in the fuseblock. (Or maybe the BCM/wiring harness.)


----------



## Zohar (Jan 2, 2020)

ChevyGuy said:


> Bad news. The high-beam is one of 5 PCB relays that are part of the underhood fuseblock and considered non-serviceable. (Not a plug-in relay.) So it appears that you'd have to replace the whole fuseblock. At least if you want to do it the GM way. The GM Direct price is $150. "


Hi,
I’m facing a problem that seems to be connected to this issue with my cruze 2011.
My high beam does not stay on.
When I pull up the light handle the high beams turns on and turn off when I leave the handle.
When I pull it down, most of the time the high beam does not turn on. There are some rare times when it will turn and stay on.

I thought the handle is the cause of this, so I replaced it but it did not change a thing.

So probably the cause is in some relay.
Where does these “5 PCB relays that are part of the underhood fuseblock” are located?
Is there a schematic of these PCB so I will know which relay I should replace?


----------

